# framing gun- round, clipped head nails



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Full head guns will not shoot clipped head nails. Clipped guns will shoot the new full head nails that are designed for the clip head guns.

I've got a clip head Porter Cable--I've been shooting the new full head nails for about a year,with no issues.---Mike--

(Just a thought; What ever gun you choose,make sure nails are easily available.)


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

Some areas will no longer allow clipped head framing nails to be used in construction.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought a clipped head. thanks


----------

